# Wie funktioniert so ein Echolot eigentlich???



## OrcaKillerforelle (5. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir nach eingängigem Studium der Beiträge im forum ein Lowrance x-135 gekauft. Ich habe vor, am Wochenende das Echolot an meinem Boot zu installieren. Das solle ich noch hinbekommen...

Ich stelle mir jedoch vor, dass das Echolot ja einen kegelförmigen Bereich nach unten abscannt. Auf dem Bildschirm sehe ich aber nur die Bodenstruktur. ich weiß dann ja nicht, ob ich mich jetzt direkt über einer Vertiefung befinde, oder ob die Vertiefung links oder rechts von mir ist????

Der Bildschirm baut sich dann von links nach rechts auf. Wenn ich also über eine Vertiefung fahre, bin ich dann genau drüber, wenn auf dem Bildschirm die Vertiefung am linken Rand erscheint, oder wenn die Vertiefung in der Mitte des Bildschirms ist?

Wenn ich den Geber fest am Boot befestigen möchte, muß ich die Halterung festbohren! Wie dichte ich dann das Loch ab? 

Wahrscheinlich sind das aus Eurer Sicht lächerliche Fragestellungen, jedoch bewegen mich diese Fragen und bringen mich um den Schlaf... Gern würde ich die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Echolot als Erfolg verbuchen und nicht mit lauter Fragezeichen wieder in den Heimathafen einfahren...

Ich freue ich auf Eure Antworten.

Bis dann 

OrcaKillerforelle


----------



## tidecutter (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wie funktioniert so ein Echolot eigentlich???*

da gabs doch zu einer homepage solch einen schicken link, wo das einfach aber sehr verständlich beschrieben wurde mit bildern. wo war das nur?  |kopfkrat 
ist vielleicht besser als sich  das vom schreiben her nur vorstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wie funktioniert so ein Echolot eigentlich???*

vieleicht hilft dir das, um dein echolot zu verstehn

http://www.boote-magazin.de/testtechnik/technik/tec5005.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wie funktioniert so ein Echolot eigentlich???*

hallo orcakillerforelle #h

der link von lachsy ist ja schon nen ganz feiner #6 solltest du, nach´m lesen, dennoch ein paar fragezeichen auf´n kopp haben, meld dich einfach nochmal... wir helfen gerne weider #h


----------



## tidecutter (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wie funktioniert so ein Echolot eigentlich???*

bei www.angeln.de gibt unter praxistips auch infos zum thema. hoffe, das die linkangabe ok ist.


----------

